# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  المبسوط فى علم الاجرام

## هيثم الفقى

أولا: التعريف بعلم الاجرام :_
1- التعريف بعلم الاجرام:-
هو العلم الذى يبحث فى الجريمة , باعتبارها ظاهرة فى حياة المجتمع وفى حياة الفرد للبحث عن أسبابها وتحديد وتفسير العوامل المؤدية لها.
2- فروع علم الاجرام:-
أ. علم الانتروبولجيا الجنائية :
ويبحث فى العوامل الفردية للجريمة أى أنه يبحث فى الصفات العضوية والنفسية للانسان المجرم.
ب. علم الاجتماع الجنائى :
وهو العلم الذى يعنى بدراسة الجريمة باعتبارها ظاهرة اجتماعية فيبحث عن الصلة بين هذه الظاهرة وبين الظروف الخارجية ,سواء كانت ظروفا طبيعية أو سياسية أو اجتماعية أو بيئية للوقوف على مدى تأثير تلك الظروف على ظاهرة الجريمة فى حياة الجماعة لا على فرد بعينة.
3- ذاتية علم الاجرام:-
أ. الطابع العلمى لدراسات علم الاجرام :-
ثار الجدل بين العلماء عما اذا كان علم الاجرام يعد علما بالمعنى الدقيق فذهب البعض منهم الى انكار صفة العلم على دراسات علم الاجرام ويستندون فى ذلك على الحجج الآتية:-
*أن أساس أى علم هو أن تتميز قوانينه بصفة الاستقرار والثبات العالمى وهذا لايتحقق بالنسبة لعلم الاجرام .
*أن علم الاجرام لم يقدم بعد نتائج قاطعة أو معطيات نهائية حول الدوافع الاجرامية.
أن علم الاجرام ليس علما بالمعنى الصحيح والدقيق وانما يعتبر علما تطبيقيا يهدف الى تنسيق النتائج التى توصلت اليها العلوم الجنائية الأخرى ويسعى الى تطبيقها.
والواقع أن حجج هذا الاتجاه المعارض ليست كافية لانكار صفة العلم على دراسات علم الاجرام كما أنه من التجنى على علم الاجرام القول بأنه لم يقدم نتائج قاطعة حول أسباب الجريمة.
ب. استقلال علم الاجرام:-
فذهب بعض الفقهاء الى أن علم الاجرام ليس له أدنى استقلال لأنه اذا اقتصر على دراسة الجريمة فانه سيصبح تكرار لعلم الانتروبولوجيا ونرى أن علم الاجرام ماهو الا مزج واتحاد الانتروبولوجيا الجنائية وعلم الاجتماع الجنائى.
ثانيا: موضوع علم الاجرام:_
1-     المفهوم  القانونى للجريمة:_
هى كل فعل أو امتناع يقرر له المشرع عقوبة جنائية.
2-     المفهوم الاجتماعى للجريمة:_
أ‌.         فكرة الجريمة الطبيعية ونقدها:_
قام عالم الاجرام رفائيل جاروفالو بتقسيم الجرائم الى نوعين: 
" طبيعية أو تقليدية" وهى تلك الجرائم التى تعارفت كافة المجتمعات المتمدينة على تجريمها وتقرير جزاءات جنائية على مرتكبيها .
"مصطنعة أو غير طبيعية" وهى جرائم خلقها أو اصطنعها المشرع الحديث استجابة لاعتبارات تتعلق بتنظيم المجتمع وتطوره.
هذا وقد انتقدت فكرة الجريمة الطبيعية لأنه لم يثبت تاريخيا أن هناك أفعالا كانت تعد جرائم فى كافة الأزمان ولدى كافة المجتمعات ومن ناحية أخرى فان فكرة الجريمة الطبيعية يصيبها التفريط والنقص.
ب‌.     الجريمة تتعارض مع مصلحة من المصالح الأساسية فى المجتمع:-
فذهب بعض الفقهاء الى تعريف الجريمة من الوجهة الاجتماعية بأنها سلوك يتعارض مع قواعد العيش المشترك والتعاون بين الأفراد اللذين يكونون المجتمع ولكن يعيب هذا الرأى أنه لايعول الا على معيار يصدق بالنسبة للجرائم الخطيرة , فى حين ذهب جانب آخر من الفقهاء الى القول بأن الجريمة هى كل فعل أو امتناع قرر له المشرع جزاءا جنائيا لتعارضه مع القيم العامة والأساسية للجماعة والتى تتفق مع المتطلبات أو المقتضيات الأساسية المتعلقة ببقاء المجتمع واستقراره.
    ج- الجريمة فعل يتنافى مع القيم الأخلاقية والمصالح الاجتماعية :_
فقد اتجه جانب كبير من الفقه الى القول بأن الجريمة هى كل فعل أو امتناع يتعارض مع المصالح والقيم السائدة فى المجتمع ويعيب هذا التعريف أنه ليس بضرورى أن تتعارض الجريمة مع القيم الأخلاقية السائدة فى المجتمع لأن هناك أفعالا تتعارض مع القيم الأخلاقية ويعيب هذا التعريف أنه لا يقدم  لنا معيارا جامعا لتحديد ما يعتبر من تلك القيم جريمة وما لا يعتبر كذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

**مفهوم الجريمة فى علم الاجرام:-*
*-1**-الاتجاه الموسع من نطاق موضوع علم الاجرام:فيرى أنصار هذا الاتجاه أن نطاق البحث فى علم الاجرام يجب أن يشمل المفهوم الاجتماعى للجريمة الى جانب مفهومها القانونى ولكن عيب على هذا الاتجاه كون أنه يتجاهل حقيقة الجريمة, فالجريمة وان كانت ظاهرة اجتماعية الا أنها مع ذلك فكرة قانونية تستمد كيانها أساسا من القانون كما أن القول بأن علم الاجرام يجب أن يشمل دراسة وتفسير كافة أنماط السلوك الغير اجتماعى يتنافى مع الطبيعة العلمية لهذا العلم.*

*2-الاتجاه المضيق لنطاق موضوع علم الاجرام:ويرى أنصار هذا الاتجاه أن مفهوم الجريمة فى علم الاجرام يتطابق ويتماثل مع مفهومها القانونى , ويذهب أصحاب هذا الاتجاه الى تضييق نطاق البحث فى علم الاجرام بأن استبعدوا منه بعض الجرائم التى لا تستأهل هذه الدراسة من جهة أو لاتصلح لها من جهة أخرى , كما يذهب أنصار هذا الاتجاه المضيق فى تبرير استبعادهم لبعض الجرائم من نطاق علم الاجرام الى القول بأن هذا الاستبعاد يضفى على موضوعات علم الاجرام نوعا من الثبات والاستقرار.*

*3-ونحن مع الرأى الذى يقصر نطاق دراسة علم الاجرام على الجريمة فى مفهومها القانونى لأن الجريمة كائن قانونى من خلق المشرع فمن المستحيل بمكان أن يوصف فعل بذاته ولذاته بأنه جريمة,انما يتحدد الفعل بهذه الصفة وفقا لمايراه المشرع الجنائى متعارضا مع القيم والمصالح الاجتماعية أى مع المصالح الأساسية للمجتمع.*

*ثالثا: مفهوم المجرم :*

*-**1-مفهوم المجرم فى قانون العقوبات: المجرم هو كل من ارتكب فعلا يعد جريمة وفقا لقانون العقوبات اذا صدر من القضاء حكما بادانته وصار هذا الحكم نهائيا مستنفدا كل طرق الطعن فيه.*

*2-مفهوم المجرم فى علم الاجرام: يعتبر مجرما فى علم الاجرام كل شخص أسند اليه ما يعتبره المشرع جريمة بشكل جدى.*

*3-فئات المجرمين فى علم الاجرام: ينقسم المجرمون الى فئتين "الأسوياء" وهم الذين تتوافر لديهم القدرة على الادراك والاختيار فيتمتعون بالتالى بالأهلية الكاملة للمسئولية الجنائية& و"غير الأسوياء" وهم اللذين لا تتوافر أو تنتقص لديهم القدرة فتنعدم مسئوليتهم الجنائية أو تخفف بحسب الأحوال ......وقد ثار التساؤل عما اذا كانت دراسات علم الاجرام تشمل هاتين الفئتين أم تقتصر على واحدة منها دون غيرها ؟......وقد اختلف العلماء فى ثلاثة اتجاهات "الاتجاه الأول" يقصر موضوع علم الاجرام على المجرمين الأسوياء دون غيرهم على أساس أن دراسة هؤلاء تسمح بالوقوف على حقيقة الأسباب والعوامل الدافعة الى الاجرام واستخلاص القواعد العامة ونتيجة لذلك لا حاجة لعلم الاجرام لدراسة سلوك غير الأسوياء فسلوكهم معروف سلفا & و"الاتجاه الثانى"يقصر علم الاجرام على دراسة المجرمين غير الأسوياء وحدهم على أساس أن المجرم غير السوى هو الذى تدفعه الى ارتكاب الجريمة عوامل عضوية & و" الاتجاه الثالث" يرى وجوب أن تشتمل دراسة علم الاجرام المجرمين الأسوياء وغير الأسوياء جميعا وذلك للأسباب الآتية :-*

*أ‌. أن قصر دراسات علم الاجرام على المجرمين الأسوياء وحدهم يعد أمرا تحكميا فالتمييز بينهم وبين غيرهم أمر بالغ الصعوبة والدقة.*
*ب‌. كما أن غير الأسوياء يخضعون لتدابير احترازية تتناسب مع حالة وظروف كل منهم وتختلف عن العقوبة من حيث الأساس وشروط التطبيق وطرق التنفيذ .*
*ت‌. أن ظاهرة اجرام غير الأسوياء ظاهرة جديرة بالبحث والدراسة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فى التقدمة السابقة انتهينا الى معرفة ماهية علم الاجرام ومفهوم الجريمة فى علم الاجرام ,واكمالا للبسط سنتعرض لعلم الاجرام فى الأبواب التالية:-*
*الباب الأول: علم الاجرام والعلوم الجنائية الاخرى.*
*الباب الثانى: تاريخ وتطورعلم الاجرام .*
*الباب الثالث : أساليب البحث فى علم الاجرام.*
*الباب الرابع : النظريات العلمية فى تفسير الظاهرة الاجرامية.*
*الباب الخامس: عوامل الاجرام.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الأول**علم الاجرام والعلوم الجنائية الأخرى**الفصل الأول**علم الاجرام وقانون العقوبات**تقسيم:** قانون العقوبات هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التى وضعها المشرع ليحدد من الأفعال ما يعد جريمة و يحدد الجزاء المقرر لها وهو بهذا المعنى علم قانونى يهتم بدراسة الجريمة والعقوبة , أما علم الاجرام فهو علم نظرى بحت يتناول بالدراسة الجريمة باعتبارها ظاهرة فردية واجتماعية بهدف الوصول الى دراسة مختلف العوامل التى تدفع الفرد الى السلوك الاجرامى.**أوجه الاختلاف :**أ‌.   * *من حيث موضوع البحث :** يهتم قانون العقوبات بدراسة الجريمة والمجرم دراسة قانونية أما علم الاجرام فيدرس الجريمة كظاهرة فى حياة الفرد والمجتمع بحثا عن أسبابها ودوافعها*
*ب‌.    * *من حيث أسلوب ومنهج البحث :** أسلوب دراسة قانون العقوبات أسلوب فقهى أما الباحث فى علم * 
*فيعتمد على الأسلوب العلمى التجريبى.*
*أوجه التقارب:** أ. كل منهما يؤثر ويتأثر بالآخر فقانون العقوبات بتحديدة ما يعد من الأفعال جرائم يعتبر مصدرا من مصادر علم الاجرام.*
* ب. لا أحد يمكن أن ينكر الدور الكبير الذى يؤديه علم الاجرام لقانون العقوبات عند تفريد الجزاء الجنائى*
*   فى مراحلة المختلفة:*
*·   * *التفريد التشريعى:**  فقد أمد علم الاجرام المشرع بنتائج أبحاثه ودراساته التى تتطلب ضرورة افراد أحكام قانونية خاصة ببعض طوائف المجرمين .*
*·       * *التفريد القضائى:** كما أن دراسات وأبحاث علم الاجرام تفيد القاضى الجنائى عند اختياره للعقوبة نوعا ومقدارا .*
*·   * *التفريد التنفيذى**: كذلك نجد أن سلطة التنفيذ تفيد من أبحاث ودراسات علم الاجرام فى تحديد دوافع الجريمة لدى المجرمين حتى تستطيع تصنيفهم الى فئات أو طوائف معينة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الثانى**علم الاجرام وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية**بالنسبة لمدى العلاقة بين علم الاجرام وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية فان قانون الاجراءات الجنائية هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التى تنظم اجراءات التحرى والتحقيق والاتهام والمحاكمة والتنفيذ وقانون الاجراءات قانون شكلى , ومن هنا يتضح الفارق بينه وبين علم الاجرام الذى هو علم قاعدى ومع ذلك فهناك علاقة وثيقة بين علم الاجرام وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية فقد قدمت دراسات علم الاجرام الى هذا القانون عددا من النظريات والأنظمة التى ساهمت مساهمة فعالة فى تقدم التشريعات الاجرائية, وقد انعكس فكر الدفاع الاجتماعى الجديد على المبادىء والمفاهيم التى تحكم النظام الجنائى الاجرائى,.*
*الفصل الثالث**علم الاجرام والسياسة الجنائية**ففى تحديد العلاقة بين علم الاجرام والسياسة الجنائية يرجع الفضل الى الفقيه الألمانى فويرباخ الى تعريف السياسة الجنائية بأنها مجموعة الوسائل التى يمكن اتخاذها فى وقت معين فى بلد ما من أجل مكافحة ظاهرة الاجرام فيه, ويذهب فون ليست الى تعريف السياسة الجنائية بأنها نظام يعتمد على المعطيات الفلسفية والعلمية والظروف التاريخية ليستخلص منها مذاهب فكرية لمكافحة الظاهرة الاجرامية , وعلى هذا الأساس فالسياسة الجنائية علم قانونى قاعدى.*
*وعلى الرغم من وضوح التفرقة بينهما فقد ذهب البعض الى القول بأن السياسة الجنائية جزء من علم الاجرام  ولكن هذا الرأى غير سديد فعلم الاجرام من العلوم البحته أما السياسة الجنائية فهى علم قاعدى , وعلى الرغم من أن علم الاجرام ذو كيان مستقل عن علم السياسة الجنائية فان الصلة بينهما جد وثيقة , فعلم السياسة الجنائية يهتدى فى رسم سياسة التجريم والعقاب بنتائج ودراسات وابحاث علم الاجرام.*
*الفصل الرابع**علم الاجرام وعلم العقاب**ان الصلة وثيقة بين علم الاجرام وعلم العقاب , ذلك أن كلاهما يتخذ من الظاهرة الاجرامية موضوعا لبحثه ودراساته , كما يلتقيان على هذف واحد هو العمل على مكافحة الجريمة ومع ذلك فثمة فوارق بين هذين العلمين يمكن تلخيصهم فى الآتى:-*
*1. * *اذا كان علم الاجرام هو ذلك العلم الذى يتناول بالدراسة الجريمة باعتبارها ظاهرة فردية اجتماعية فان علم العقاب هو ذلك العلم الذى يتناول بالدراسة الجزاء الجنائى ليحدد أغراضه وأسلوب تنفيذه فى ضوء هذه الأغراض.*
*2. * *يختلف أسلوب البحث فى علم الاجرام عنه فى علم العقاب وذلك أن علم الاجرام يغلب على أبحاثه الطابع الوصفى التفسيرى.*
*الفصل الخامس**علم الاجرام والعلوم الجنائية المساعدة**1. * *علم النفس القضائى :** وهو فرع من فروع علم النفس التطبيقى الذى يهتم بدراسة الظواهر النفسية لمختلف الأشخاص الذين يساهمون فى سير الدعوى الجنائية.*
*2. * *الطب الشرعى  :**  وهو يضم مجموعة الحقائق العلمية والقواعد الطبية والبيولوجية التى يستعان بها فى حسم بعض المشاكل القانونية والقضائية.*
*3.   * *الطب العقلى :** وهو يتناول بالدراسة مختلف الأمراض العقلية والنفسية من حيث ارتباطها بتطبيق القانون الجنائى.*
*4. * *علم التحقيق الجنائى :** ويعنى هذا العلم بدراسة وسائل كشف الجرائم وتعقب مرتكبيها وضبط أدلتها بالطرق العلمية الحديثة كاستخدام نظام البصمات وتتبع الآثار واستخدام أجهزة التحاليل وأجهزة التصوير وأجهزة كشف الكذب وفحص السلاح وتحقيق شخصية المجرمين.*

----------


## واي اس اء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## نادين

_المتميز دائما الأستاذ هيثم الفقي_ 
_كل الشكر والتقدير لسيادتكم على ما تقدمونه من الموضوعات المفيدة لنا_

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا لمرورك أخت / نادين* 
*أتمنى دائما أن أكون عند حسن ظن اعضاء المنتدى* 
*خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم*

----------


## الباشا

المتميز دائما الاستاذ هيثم الفقى
كل الشكر و التقد ير لسيادتكم على ما تقد مو نة من الموضوعات المفيدة لنا

                                               لئن كسر المد فع سيفى فلن يكسر الباطل حقى

                                                        المجاهد الشهيد عمر المختار

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين دائما بخير ؟ لدى  سؤال  للدكتورة وارجو الا جابة علية و هو عبارة  عن فضية.

بتاريخ15/3/2009صدر حكم من محكمةالا ستئناف لصا لح عمرو  ضد خالد وقبل تنفيذ الحكم طعن خالد على الحكم بالنقض بتاريخ12/4/2009و طلب فى صحيفة الطعن بالنقض وقف تنفيذ الحكم خشية و قوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركة من تنفيذة  و  تم اعلا ن عمروبصحيفة الطعن بالنقض و بمجرد استلامة  للاعلان  سارع با تخا ذ  اجراءات  تنفيذ الحكم  و تم تنفيذة فعلا فى 13/6/2009 و بتاريخ 15/7/2009 نظرت محكمة النقض فى طلب و قف التنفيذ فدفع  عمرو بعدم جواز و قف تنفيذالحكم لان تنفيذة قد تم فعلا    ما هو را يك فى الدفع

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  لدى سؤال للدكتورة وارجو الاجابة علية و هو عبارة عن قضية

بتاريخ 1/10/2008 اقام الحا جز بكر دعوى امام المحكمة الابتائية الكلية ضد زيد المحجوز لدية طلب فيها الحكم بالزام زيد بالدين المحجوز من اجلة بالتعو يض  لعدم التقرير بما فى ذمتة اعمالا لنص الما دتين343 و الما دة344 من قا نون الرافعات  و بتاريخ 25/12/2008 حكمت المحكمةالابتدائية لصالح بكر و قضت لة فى هذا الحكم بطلبا تة  و بتار يخ 3/1/2009 استانف زيد الحكم مام محمكة الاستئناف طالبا الغائة لان الدعوى الصادرة فيها  هى مناز عة فى التنفيذ يختص  بها قا ضى التنفيذ  و لا تختص بها المحكمة الابتدائية  بماذا تحكم محمكة الاستئناف فى هذا الطعن و ما هى طبيعة التقرير  بما فى الذمة  و حا لات الاعفاء منة؟

                                                          وارجو من اللة التفو فيق

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين دائما بخير ؟ لدى سؤال للدكتورة وارجو الا جابة علية و هو عبارة عن فضية.

بتاريخ15/3/2009صدر حكم من محكمةالا ستئناف لصا لح عمرو ضد خالد وقبل تنفيذ الحكم طعن خالد على الحكم بالنقض بتاريخ12/4/2009و طلب فى صحيفة الطعن بالنقض وقف تنفيذ الحكم خشية و قوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركة من تنفيذة و تم اعلا ن عمروبصحيفة الطعن بالنقض و بمجرد استلامة للاعلان سارع با تخا ذ اجراءات تنفيذ الحكم و تم تنفيذة فعلا فى 13/6/2009 و بتاريخ 15/7/2009 نظرت محكمة النقض فى طلب و قف التنفيذ فدفع عمرو بعدم جواز و قف تنفيذالحكم لان تنفيذة قد تم فعلا ما هو را يك فى الدفع 

                                                                      وشكرا لسيا دتكم

----------


## ياسر العسكرى

جزاك الله خيرآوجعله في موازين حسناتكآنآر الله قلبك بالآيمآن وطآعة الرحمندمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Dina amer

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ksalsa

شكرا لكم على ما تقدمونه

----------

